# landscape timbers for firewood



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2008)

I got about thirty old landscape timbers that have been out in the weather for several years. They are really dried out but still solid. Would they work for firewood or would they be too toxic to burn. I have seen people burning them on brushpiles before. Whatever you guys tell me that's what i'll do. If i can't burn them, any ideas how to get rid of them. The land fill won't take lumber or trees. I'm not that hard up for firewood YET but i hate to waste them if there is some kind of use for them. I have no use for them around here other than firewood. Some of them are really curved and twisted so they would not work for lanscaping something.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Maybe a 50/50 mix with old railroad ties?


Okay, So your saying that they would be bad news to burn. I didn't know if you could or not since they are old and dried out. I can deal with that. Just gotta figure out what to do with em.


----------



## dustytools (Aug 24, 2008)

Maybe you could use them on the ground to stack your firewood on? I wouldnt burn them if they are pressure treated.


----------



## bore_pig (Aug 24, 2008)

Pressure treated wood becomes "toxic" when burned. The smoke is not real good to breath. I'd be lying if I said I've never used it for heat though.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2008)

dustytools said:


> Maybe you could use them on the ground to stack your firewood on? I wouldnt burn them if they are pressure treated.


Ive already stacked it on sheet metal, That would be a good idea though. I'm not going to burn them. Maybe stack em behind the barn and wait till the next firewood cutting.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2008)

bore_pig said:


> Pressure treated wood becomes "toxic" when burned. The smoke is not real good to breath. I'd be lying if I said I've never used it for heat though.


 Toxic That's the word i needed to hear. I knew the fresh ones would be, but i didn't know if that stuff they treat it with stayed with it for many years of weathering. Now that i think about it that's why it don't rot lying on the ground even after several years. Oh well, It's been a long day. Brain's not engaged.


----------



## bore_pig (Aug 24, 2008)

I believe that arsenic is used in the treatment. That's what comes out when it's burned.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2008)

bore_pig said:


> I believe that arsenic is used in the treatment. That's what comes out when it's burned.


Whoa, That's some serious stuff. Thanks For the help.


----------



## Scootermsp (Aug 24, 2008)

*use them*

Use them to stack firewood on, they won't be rotting for a long time. The older stuff (pre 2004) is chromated copper arsenate or CCA. This is the stuff that killed horses when they chewed on fence posts so it was banned a/o 1/1/2004. The newer stuff is alkaline copper quat (ACQ types B and D) and copper azole (CBA-A, CA-B) it's still toxic too particularly when burned.


----------



## bore_pig (Aug 24, 2008)

Go to google. You'll find all you need to know. Apparently the new treated lumber isn't arsenic anymore but is just as bad when burned.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> Use them to stack firewood on, they won't be rotting for a long time. The older stuff (pre 2004) is chromated copper arsenate or CCA. This is the stuff that killed horses when they chewed on fence posts so it was banned a/o 1/1/2004. The newer stuff is alkaline copper quat (ACQ types B and D) and copper azole (CBA-A, CA-B) it's still toxic too particularly when burned.


They are definitely pre 2004.


----------



## ktm250rider (Aug 24, 2008)

And now its the copper that corrodes the galvanized joist hangers. Yeah dont burn'em especially if they are PT.


----------



## hickslawns (Aug 24, 2008)

ARkansas? Know anyone that rides trials motorcycles? I am always looking for something to build obstacles to climb on my trials bike. I know there are some trials riders in Arkansas. Look up Winters Cycle Shack on the net. If he is close by he would probably know someone looking to build some obstacles to practice on.


----------

